# Looking to Join a Game in Chicago



## SGTScott (Jan 18, 2004)

Hi-
I am looking to join in a game of DnD, or Starwars or Spycraft here in Chicago only. 

Contact me at: scott.holst@us.army.mil


Scott
MP's Lead the way!


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 18, 2004)

Hey SGTScott,
  I'm considerably south of Chicago, but the first advice I would give you would be to check out the Chicago Game Day thread. It's in Mt. Prospect, and it's a good opportunity to meet a great bunch of gamers from Chicago and the surrounding area. I really can't stress enough how much fun these game days are, and I know that many of the attendee's are from Chicago.

  Always happy to help another graduate of Ft. McClellan, even if they are an MP rather than a Chemical troop, Chris


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 18, 2004)

Whoops, double post!


----------



## SGTScott (Jan 18, 2004)

*Ft Lost in the woods*

Hello CD Saint-
I  might give it a try, the only thing that holds me back is the fact that I cant game with my creature comforts IE a smoke in one hand and pot of coffee in the other, Does games plus allow smoking? 
I was there resently and spent a ton of money on some great BESM d20, SW and Spycraft stuff as well as Buying WoTC's Ghost Walk CS. All of it is great stuff.
Anyway, if I cant smoke inside, then I rea;lly dont want to go.

BTW; I went to FT Leonardwood for MP school, I joined the Army reserves a month before 9/11, boy has my been changed.


take care

Scott
MP's lead the way!


----------



## cdsaint (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, there isn't any smoking in Games Plus, but you can always rough it with us other smokers by stepping out the back to burn one. It's really not that much of an inconvenience, and the people you will meet there really are some of the finest gamers you're likely to meet anywhere. I don't do coffee myself (in spite of 8 years in the army I never picked up that particular habit) but I'm about 90% sure there is a coffee pot in the store.

  So they moved MP training to Leonard Wood huh? I guess I remember hearing something about them closing Ft. Mc Clellan down, but didn't recall it until you mentioned that. Oh well, I did Basic at Ft Lostinthewoods Misery, so we still shared a post, although not at the same time. I feel so old. Even the chemical gear I see on the history channel is different than what we had when I was serving. Different tents, wetweather gear, sleeping bags. I know I got out in '91 but that wasn't that long ago!

  Seriously though, stop by the Chicago game day thread and ask Thalmin about the availability of java. He's one of the owners, so he'll know. As far as smokes, I don't have any good suggestions, but I can gurantee you you will not be smoking alone in the cold. I'll be standing right there with you.

Chris

Chicago game day thread

Edit : spelling


----------



## thalmin (Jan 19, 2004)

We don't normally have coffee at the store, but I'm sure we can for the Game Day. BTW, we have both a Starbucks and a Carabou (sp?) within a couple blocks of the store.


----------

